# Out of cage time



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All 7 of them


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They are all so so gorgeous!!  Especially Big Mac, love his markings


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Does Beano like Buttercup???


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I love that last photo!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Their all gorgeous Lindsey!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Does Beano like Buttercup???


Im trying to work that one out, at first them two hated each other but now it seems they are together at times

Just need a friend for dumpling now 


Thankyou all


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe they are growing on eachother.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i LOVE the last photo... so hard to get group shots when theres so many, isnt it? id love to have a group shot of the lovies and dally but that wont ever happen lol

beano seems tired lol... must be all that chasing them all around!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeh they wouldn't keep still lol

He certainly was on his best behaviour when he was out on the table


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

They are all loveley... I still think Taco is the preatiest (Taco's #1 fan)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> They are all loveley... I still think Taco is the preatiest (Taco's #1 fan)


She says thankyou


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Such beautiful birds! Big Mac looks similar to my little mikey..they look like happy healthy tiels!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww thankyou


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Perry,

Any suggestion on HOW to get my birds out of their cage to play? I keep leaving the door open...even tried the top open but all they do is stick their head out then they return to their cage and their daily activities  
It's true, I've only had them for 11 days but they already started eating out of my hand :excited:

They are still a little shy (hissing only lol) but I guess coming to the door and eating out of my hand is a progress...for me lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

virtue, have you tried luring them out with millet?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If they go on you hand you can try and bring them out

Could place a perch on the outside near door and other perch on other side


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

aww great pics  beautiful birdees!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice work getting 7 birds to sit together long enough to take a group picture.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou it took alot of attempts but i managed to get them all in


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

How do you manage 7? And how are they caged? I'd love to know how a flock that big manages. I feel like it would be hard to get to know them all. With all of their distinctive favorite foods, toys.. ect.


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

awwww amazing! they are all just so tired and sleepy in their face : D  : D


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

dudeitsapril said:


> How do you manage 7? And how are they caged? I'd love to know how a flock that big manages. I feel like it would be hard to get to know them all. With all of their distinctive favorite foods, toys.. ect.


Lol Its quite easy just as you are looking after 1, i spend time with mine everyday and this is their cage, i got it from a friend who had an amazon 
They love the cage too much


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I've got 6 birdies and just play with them when they want to be played with. They will let you know when they want attention. Usualy try to spend an hour with each bird (McGee is special though)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have all day and night to spend time with them as i work early hours


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

Whats all the blue stuff on your cage? wire? string? and why?


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I love your pied!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

klash said:


> Whats all the blue stuff on your cage? wire? string? and why?


Its rope (washing line) lol the bar spacing is big so i put that on just incase they try and get through the bars but they havent tried 
I left little bits hanging all over the cage so they can play with it


----------



## charlie27 (May 29, 2011)

Aww so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou


----------

